# How do I look?



## jaim91 (Jul 7, 2004)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=1943

I work out about 5 days a week...eat about 2500 cals a day; junk food, protein, carbs, you name it. I think I'm an ectomorph. I've been training for about 3 years, but only hardcore for 1.5 years. I want to be a personal trainer when i grow up. 

Any critiques on the pic? I'll take them as constructive critisisms, I swear.


----------



## Akateros (Jul 7, 2004)

Like a marathon runner. You're going to have to do some serious bulking to be Lenda (not to mention get a full-body dye job) but figure might not be so far out if you pluck your eyebrows. You do photograph very well; you _should_ enter one of those fitness model searches.


----------



## Mr.Smooth (Jul 7, 2004)

jaim,

You look good, very lean. What type of workout do you do? What weight and rep ranges and how much cardio. You definately look like an ectomorph and it looks like you do a ton of cardio. If you are looking to bulk you may need to change your diet and workout. Keep up the good work! I wish the women in my gym looked half as good as you do.


----------



## kvyd (Jul 7, 2004)

Yeah, you look very small.  How old are you?  Whats you weight/height?


----------



## JLB001 (Jul 7, 2004)

Jaime...You have a model figure.  (no that isn't bad)  Tall and lanky lean.  Is being a fashion type model anything you have considered?


----------



## LAM (Jul 7, 2004)

jaim91 said:
			
		

> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=1943
> 
> I work out about 5 days a week...eat about 2500 cals a day; junk food, protein, carbs, you name it. I think I'm an ectomorph. I've been training for about 3 years, but only hardcore for 1.5 years. I want to be a personal trainer when i grow up.
> 
> Any critiques on the pic? I'll take them as constructive critisisms, I swear.


you are nice and lean which is good because when you start to gain more LBM  you will fill out nicely...

post your training routine...


----------



## atherjen (Jul 7, 2004)

Im in agreement w/ the others. True ectomorph without a doubt. Not that is a bad thing, but your goals to get large muscles ala Lenda just doesnt fit your bodytype. Not that that is a bad thing. As others suggested fashion modeling would suit you very well. 

Id also be interested in what your workouts look like...


----------



## Lord_of_the_GYM (Jul 7, 2004)

Well don't got no tips for you but wanted to complement you for the gr8 fig you have. Keep up the good work


----------



## Arnold (Jul 7, 2004)

Very lean, but a bit on the skinny side. 

I think if you put on some muscle, maybe even a little bit of fat, you would have a better, healthier look.


----------



## rjr5353 (Jul 7, 2004)

You look good, cute, but probably need to put on some weight!  Just to make it look like you do eat once in awhile!


----------



## QuestionGuy (Jul 7, 2004)

ohh sorry you look like that, you need to eat because you are too skinny and thats not good for you......i dont mean to make you feel bad or start a fight but your body looks... well never mind  im sorry i cant be rude like that just eat more and good luck


----------



## BigBallaGA (Jul 7, 2004)

ok no one wants to say it, so im going to say it

you are extremelyyyyy skinny !!!!!!!!  

you need to basically stuff yourself with everything in sight every day, there is just no other way.  after a *very *long bulking phase, you can start cutting and developing muscle.


----------



## Var (Jul 7, 2004)

Pretty girl, but definitely too thin.  You'll look great with more muscle and showing it off wont be a problem since you dont store bodyfat easily.  Definitely post your diet and training so we can take a look.


----------



## chadeau (Jul 7, 2004)

You remind me a lot of a girl I knew in college. She'd eat from the residence vending machines most of the time and still remained like a toothpick. She even tried bulking up and it didn't work out (lack of gym time though).


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 7, 2004)

you are way too skinny. if you want honest, if i saw you at the beach I'd wonder if you were anorexic.


----------



## aztecwolf (Jul 7, 2004)

On the thin side, a little weight will do you well, you look like you do a lot of running (cross country?)


----------



## jaim91 (Jul 8, 2004)

Training: I follow the Weider principles religiously. I am a fan of instinctive training principle, supersets, trisets. I don't have a set plan, I just know what bodypart my body wants to do that day, and I will do 3 - 4 exercises for it. I tried P/RR/S, but it was too taxing on me. I do maybe 1 cardio session a week (20 minutes on the elliptical). I hate it! (And I don't have a lot of fat to burn...). I also play basketball almost everyday (I'm pretty good) for about an hour. So I don't run, bike, treadmill, anything liek that. 

Diet: I eat everything I shouldn't (like your friend chadeau). I am a fan of Parlour Ice cream, krispy kreme and cookies. I had an eating disorder once, but got rid of it (after a hospilatization scared the shit out of me). So I'm not anorexic rockgazer . Now I eat whatever, whenever. 

Please keep the critisisms coming, I will try and do something about them


----------



## JLB001 (Jul 8, 2004)

but when you eat...do you keep it down and not purge?


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 8, 2004)

wow these are some pretty harsh critisims. kudos on taking them with open arms.

its good healthy food that will get you to gain some muscle and weight. if you have had a disorder in the past i suggest mentally preparing yourself to get larger first. i have had alot of clients with past eating issues and mentally preparing yourself and knowing that your too skinny is a big MUST.


----------



## M.J.H. (Jul 8, 2004)

> wow these are some pretty harsh critisims. kudos on taking them with open arms.


I have to agree with this. After reading this thread I have read some pretty harsh comments, it's good that you can take it as constructive criticism.


----------



## kvyd (Jul 8, 2004)

You guys ever think she may just be naturally tall and slim?  I know alot of guys like that but, this is the first girl ive ever seen thats like ectomorph to the core.


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 8, 2004)

i used to look like that. then i started lifting heavy and eating like a horse


----------



## Mr.Smooth (Jul 8, 2004)

Wow! The Weider principles! I haven't heard anyone talk about those in a loooooong time  

Working out instinctively is great if you've been seriously training for about 15 years and are really in tune with your body. If you are serious about gaining muscle you will need a much more structured diet and workout. Ask some of the other ladies here on the forum what their routines are and try them for yourself. J'Bo and AtherJen really know their stuff so start with them.

You're on the right track. Keep it up and ignore 'da HATERS!!!


----------



## LAM (Jul 8, 2004)

jaim91 said:
			
		

> Training: I follow the Weider principles religiously. I am a fan of instinctive training principle, supersets, trisets. I don't have a set plan, I just know what bodypart my body wants to do that day, and I will do 3 - 4 exercises for it. I tried P/RR/S, but it was too taxing on me. I do maybe 1 cardio session a week (20 minutes on the elliptical). I hate it! (And I don't have a lot of fat to burn...). I also play basketball almost everyday (I'm pretty good) for about an hour. So I don't run, bike, treadmill, anything liek that.
> 
> Diet: I eat everything I shouldn't (like your friend chadeau). I am a fan of Parlour Ice cream, krispy kreme and cookies. I had an eating disorder once, but got rid of it (after a hospilatization scared the shit out of me). So I'm not anorexic rockgazer . Now I eat whatever, whenever.
> 
> Please keep the critisisms coming, I will try and do something about them


I think you should base your routine or compound exercises, bench, squat, dead lift, etc...those types of exercises in conjuction with a caloric excess will definetly pack some muscle on your frame...


----------



## jaim91 (Jul 8, 2004)

I do keep all the food down. I eat healthy (and like a horse J'Bo) most of the time...chicken breasts, egg white/oatmeal pancakes, but the rest of the time i have my fair share of junk. When they said don't eat rice cakes, I do. When they say have 6 small meals a day to keep the metabolism hyped, I have 3 huge ones...that kind of thing. Don't eat right before you go to bed, that's when I go to Dairy Queen. I'll take your advice about the compound exercises Lam, thanks. I just want people to hit me with their best shot so I know what I'm doing wrong and what I can do better. I'm not scared of gaining weight, I've been trying since i was 13.  

p.s. When my best friend told me I look like a marathon runner from a third world country, I learned to take all critisisms in stride.


----------



## kvyd (Jul 8, 2004)

Heh, im glad you have a good attitude about it.  Only suggestions would be eat more more often and cut out cardio.


----------



## Monolith (Jul 8, 2004)

I think you should bask in the glory of your genetics... dont eat any "clean" food.  Your breakfast can be a plate of sausage and some bread with peanut butter all over it.  Pre workout meal can be a couple packages of twinkies.  Post workout meal can be some whey and half a pound of penny candy.  Others meals can include mcdonalds (supersized, of course), lots of pasta, mayo and peanut butter on _everything_, and of course... all the cake, ice cream, and candy bars you can handle.


----------



## Akateros (Jul 8, 2004)

I second that. Eat it for the rest of us poor bastards.

I'd say LAM's got the right idea, with heavier compound lifts. The supersets and trisets probably aren't getting you much furtherer. They tend to be more fat-burning, keep you leaner (my holiday routine, when I don't have time for cardio, is a heart-pumping round of supersets). I know you say Gopro's routine burnt you out, but something along those lines (maybe sticking to P/RR, and leaving out the S?) would possibly serve you better in terms of packing on a bit more mass.


----------



## aztecwolf (Jul 8, 2004)

Akateros said:
			
		

> I second that. Eat it for the rest of us poor bastards.
> 
> I'd say LAM's got the right idea, with heavier compound lifts. The supersets and trisets probably aren't getting you much furtherer. They tend to be more fat-burning, keep you leaner (my holiday routine, when I don't have time for cardio, is a heart-pumping round of supersets). I know you say Gopro's routine burnt you out, but something along those lines (maybe sticking to P/RR, and leaving out the S?) would possibly serve you better in terms of packing on a bit more mass.


until cardiac arrest hits in, eat healthy but in massive amounts


----------



## sara (Jul 8, 2004)

You got some fast metabolism if you eat 2500 cals a day! 
I like you'r flat tummy


----------



## slim (Jul 8, 2004)

*Wow!*

First I want to say is,....Mike Henley, "MonStar", if that is your pic....MY GAWD YOU ARE BEAUTIFUL!!!!!   

 ..... and Jaim....wish had your metabolism....then i could have that chocolate chip cookie....sigh (but a little weight on the bones would be good   )  Hope everything turns out well for you.    

slim


----------



## jaim91 (Jul 9, 2004)

I don't remember who said it, but someone suggested I cut back on cardio. I don't do cardio, too boring. I play basketball with my best friend a lot, but that's just for shits and giggles. We don't consider it exercise at all. Now someoned mentioned arteries and cholesterol and I'm wondering whether a lot fo junk food isn't the way to go (LAM?)


----------



## Akateros (Jul 9, 2004)

Well, no, jaim, of course it isn't (I did but jest in my post above). You should be eating plenty of calories, but optimally stay out of the refined sugar and transfats at least. The simple carbs probably aren't mass building for _you_ either. I know for those of us with more sluggish systems they tend to pile into the fat cells, but ectos tend to just burn 'em up like paper (such as the rice cakes).

As for cardio -- as I said, you do supersets, which have a similar effect. You might try lifting slower and heavier, at least sometimes. Your "instinct" -- your type -- is inclined to cardio/speed/high intensity, thus you find yourself doing the super- and tri-sets. But if you want to build mass and go against your body's tendency to great leanness, you'll have to do other things that won't seem so natural.


----------



## sara (Jul 9, 2004)

Are you'r meals balanced? P/F/C?


----------



## LAM (Jul 9, 2004)

jaim91 said:
			
		

> I don't remember who said it, but someone suggested I cut back on cardio. I don't do cardio, too boring. I play basketball with my best friend a lot, but that's just for shits and giggles. We don't consider it exercise at all. Now someoned mentioned arteries and cholesterol and I'm wondering whether a lot fo junk food isn't the way to go (LAM?)



I would keep the junk food to the bare minimum due to the trans fatty acids contained in processed cookies, etc.

for some people consuming a lot of simple sugars can actually speed up the metabolism.  plus for someone who desires to gain quality muscle those empty calories are of no benefit.  I would save those things for cheat days.


----------



## jaim91 (Jul 10, 2004)

Yes Sarah, they're balances. I eat about 45 protein, 40 carbs and 20 fats.


----------



## kvyd (Jul 10, 2004)

Jaim why not start up a journal It helps to see how much you actually are or arnt eating?


----------



## jaim91 (Jul 10, 2004)

i have a typical day's diet posted on fitday.com


----------



## jaim91 (Jul 26, 2004)

Just put up another pic...a close up of the abs incase anyone's interested. Let me know...


----------



## LAM (Jul 26, 2004)

jaim91 said:
			
		

> Just put up another pic...a close up of the abs incase anyone's interested. Let me know...



you will have a fantastic stomach once you get some mass on those abs.  keep on training and working on the diet...


----------



## jaim91 (Jul 27, 2004)

I don't know how to get the actual ripples that the competitors have. Now it's just kind of...flat and has a few lines


----------



## LAM (Jul 27, 2004)

you need to do weighted abdominal exercises.  that will help to build mass in the abs.

are you gaining any weight or still maintaining ?


----------



## sara (Jul 27, 2004)

Would love to have a stomach like yours.. But I would want to add muscles in my upper body first


----------



## jaim91 (Jul 28, 2004)

I don't use weights when I do ab exercises (except for cable pull down) for fear of looking bulky rather than that washboard style...


----------



## trHawT (Jul 28, 2004)

I don't think you have to worry about being "bulky" @ any point in your life.  If you have 15 kids, still.  lol.  Anyway, you're shit hot, but you do need to add some muscle.

Would you let me make a screensaver of your abs?


----------



## DOMS (Jul 28, 2004)

Skinny?

Personally, I think you're PHAT.
------------------------RONE
------------------------ETDM
------------------------T--P
------------------------T--T
------------------------Y--I
---------------------------N
---------------------------G

 

Oh yeah, and I hate you for your metabolism!


----------



## aztecwolf (Jul 28, 2004)

i'm going to be honest and say that you are still too skinny, but at least it looks as if you are the healthy and active skinny vs. eat three carrots a day skinny.


----------



## jaim91 (Jul 29, 2004)

I'm not familiar with that kind of skinny, and I can assure you I'm not on the 3 carrots a day diet. I actually just came back from Buffalo and bought 110 boxes of cereal that they don't have in Canada (eg. Cookies Crisp, Reese Puffs, Capn' Crunch Peanut Butter and S'mores, etc.)


----------



## aztecwolf (Jul 29, 2004)

come to cali and you will see many of those type of girls


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 29, 2004)

aztecwolf said:
			
		

> come to cali and you will see many of those type of girls


  OMG, especially in SoCal.


----------



## Luke9583 (Jul 29, 2004)

aztecwolf said:
			
		

> come to cali and you will see many of those type of girls


 
On my way!


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 29, 2004)

Eh man, those chicks look freakin' nasty.


----------



## Luke9583 (Jul 29, 2004)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> Eh man, those chicks look freakin' nasty.


Is there a shortage of McDonalds' in SoCal or something? 

Talk about nasty, you should meet some of the ladies I go to school with. There's this one in lab that I thought was a dude, until he talked (I mean she).

Lawrence Tech, where the men are *MEN*, and so are the women.




I never have trouble finding a female spotter on chest days.


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 29, 2004)

Well I just moved back to NorCal after living in San Diego for one year. SoCal and NorCal are two totally different worlds. SoCal is way too superficial for me.


----------



## sara (Jul 29, 2004)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> Well I just moved back to NorCal after living in San Diego for one year. SoCal and NorCal are two totally different worlds. SoCal is way too superficial for me.



I lived in N Cali and S Cali and they are totally different worlds


----------



## aztecwolf (Jul 29, 2004)

a new state line should be drawn right past santa barbara


----------



## aztecwolf (Jul 29, 2004)

and sorry denis i'm a socal dude, norcal just ain't my bag, i swear i felt like shooting myself back in school when your fellow nocalers would say "that's hella tight"


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 29, 2004)

aztecwolf said:
			
		

> and sorry denis i'm a socal dude, norcal just ain't my bag, i swear i felt like shooting myself back in school when your fellow nocalers would say "that's hella tight"


   

To each their own though. If you are born and raised or predominantly raised in one or the other, it's hard to adjust. I for one, will always be a NorCal chick.


----------



## aztecwolf (Jul 29, 2004)

i hear ya, just that damn "hella" crap gave me headaches, but i guess it makes up for how much i say "dude" and "woah, i know kung-fu"


----------



## aztecwolf (Jul 29, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> Is there a shortage of McDonalds' in SoCal or something?
> 
> Talk about nasty, you should meet some of the ladies I go to school with. There's this one in lab that I thought was a dude, until he talked (I mean she).
> 
> ...


where in cali are you moving to?


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 29, 2004)

aztecwolf said:
			
		

> i hear ya, just that damn "hella" crap gave me headaches, but i guess it makes up for how much i say "dude" and "woah, i know kung-fu"


I occassionally say "hella", but say "dude" way too much. When I get excited, I'll start a sentence with "dude." My dad once was talking to someone and they asked what I referred to my dad as, such as father, pop, etc. He said "I don't know, she usually just calls me dude."


----------



## aztecwolf (Jul 29, 2004)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> I occassionally say "hella", but say "dude" way too much. When I get excited, I'll start a sentence with "dude." My dad once was talking to someone and they asked what I referred to my dad as, such as father, pop, etc. He said "I don't know, she usually just calls me dude."


i have that problem but it is even worse, i call people dude on business calls, although i am sure it is quite professional


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 29, 2004)

Lol, dude what's up, I have some land that you might want to buy. lol


----------



## Luke9583 (Jul 30, 2004)

aztecwolf said:
			
		

> where in cali are you moving to?


no idea.


----------



## jaim91 (Aug 2, 2004)

Sorry to interupt...I just wanted to know (for the bodybuilding experts) whether by the pictures, you could tell whether out of 3% bf or 10% which one is more accurate. I've gotten both readings in the span of 2 months, so I just want to know which one seems more likely.


----------



## trHawT (Aug 2, 2004)

I would say 10%.  I'm not sure, though.  Anyway, you're hot, so why worry!


----------



## Sapphire (Aug 2, 2004)

Hey Jaim91....

First of all I have to say I think you are way too skinny, if you really only do cardio once a week and eat whatever you want.. then WOW that is some metabolism you have!!!  You are lucky about that.  
I think you should see a nutritionist and have her/she help you gain some healthy weight.  You should start a journal so we can see what you eat and how much you workout.  
You say P/RR/S was too taxing on your body, why?  Were you trying to lift too much too fast?  I LOVE P/RR/S!  I cut out all cardio 6 months ago to try to gain muscle.  It is working.  If you want to give P/RR/S another try, let me know I would be glad to help you!!!!!!!!


----------



## jaim91 (Aug 3, 2004)

I just put up a post on the online journals website it's called "jaim91's diet" or something to that effect. I would love help with a personalized P/RR/S routine. I don't actually DO cardio as in go on a treadmill, elliptical, etc. I play basketball 3 times a week with my friend (I don't see it as exercise, it's fun and recreational).


----------



## jaim91 (Sep 4, 2004)

Just posted a new pic (in a bathin suit)


----------



## sentricyphen (Sep 4, 2004)

Wow this has become an incredibly long whoring thread.


----------



## kvyd (Sep 4, 2004)

It could be longer.


----------



## kvyd (Sep 4, 2004)

How are you Jaim?


----------



## jaim91 (Sep 5, 2004)

I am well, thanks for asking. How are you doing?

What does a "long, whoring thread" mean? Whoring?


----------



## sentricyphen (Sep 5, 2004)

whoring=people talking too much


----------



## jaim91 (Sep 9, 2004)

No one commented on the pic, that's why I kept this going


----------



## nikegurl (Sep 9, 2004)

jaim91 said:
			
		

> I just put up a post on the online journals website it's called "jaim91's diet" or something to that effect. I would love help with a personalized P/RR/S routine.



Why can't you begin with the basic plan the way gopro wrote it out (probably easiest if you use the link that goes to his article) and make any needed changes from there?  I think it would work well for you.


----------



## aggies1ut (Sep 10, 2004)

jaim91 said:
			
		

> No one commented on the pic, that's why I kept this going


  Maybe no one commented on the pic because nothing has changed. You still look the same and continue to eat the same. I think everyone has posted what they think already. Another pic doesn't make a difference.l


----------



## jaim91 (Sep 12, 2004)

I'm still trying hard though. i revamped my diet, am trying the p/rr/s....losing  hope though...


----------



## Tom_B (Sep 12, 2004)

nice to see your back jaim91 , I thought you died  or something lol 
Have you ever tried eating like 3000-4000 calories of clean food? the results could be alot different than by just eating alot of junk food, cauise thats not workign for ya, and try following rules like, eating whey and oats 30 mins before and 15 mins after any cardio (your basketball) you minimize muscle lost.
you can give it a try and if it dosen't work, then your gonna be at that weight for basically the rest of your life, or you just ahve to be willing to increase you calories even more.


----------



## jaim91 (Sep 13, 2004)

Let's think about this logically for a minute. Hypothetical situation: My friends are going out for lunch to a plaza. There's a subway and a McDonald's right next to each other. I could get a 12" turkey sub with veggies and that would fill me up. OR, I could get the #5 combo (mcChicken) with a medium fries, ice tea (sweetened) and an oreo blizzard...and THAT would fill me up. Which one would you pick?


----------



## jaim91 (Sep 13, 2004)

Died?! Come on, you have no faith in me!


----------



## Tom_B (Sep 13, 2004)

lol that's why I said "or something"
okay if you were in that situation, you'd gte 2 or 3 12" subs. The point is to keep eating clean food even after your full, I'm so bloated at the end of the day it hurts, but I know I have too eat that much to gain weight..I may have to increase my cals to 3000 if I don't gain any this week..ugh I hope I don't have to.
I remeber LAM saying before that sugar can speed up some peoples metabolism, maybe your one of the those people? You'll never know untill you've tried everything.


----------



## jaim91 (Sep 14, 2004)

Look at yesterdays diet...it was more healthy food than non. I actually can't pack in 3 12" subs. Trust, I know a thing or two about my threshhold point, because I've passed it. I can't down that much


----------



## jaim91 (Nov 29, 2004)

Just posted my most recent pics. 

Once again, feel free to comment, critique, concern, praise (ya, right)


----------



## Journey (Nov 30, 2004)

hi,
my best friend has a body like yours.  She recently had her thyriod checked and it turned out she has hyperthyroidism? (i think that's the right one) but anyway, her thryoid makes her metabolism go really really fast, and as a result she has lost weight (she was already tiny) and can't seem to gain.  Anyway..they are putting her on medication to help straighten out her metabolism.  Maybe you should get yours checked out?  That could be a factor   Good Luck!


----------



## jaim91 (Nov 30, 2004)

I am hyperthyroid. But I'm taking enough pills as is. It's hard. I'm going to keep trying with real food though


----------



## Jodi (Nov 30, 2004)

If you have hyperthyroidism you should not be brushing it off like that.  It can be life threatening.  You could have a goiter, tumor or Graves disease.  Irregular heatbeat can cause high blood pressue or worse heart failure.  Don't let this get out of hand.  There are many medications that can help with this.  I was hyperthyroid when I was younger which then did a 360 and I became hypo.  It was not fun.  If you let this get out of control you could potential require your thyroid to be burnt out with radioactive treatments.  I'd take pills any day than go through radioactive treatments.  

Don't let this get to that point.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Nov 30, 2004)

jaim91 said:
			
		

> I am hyperthyroid. But I'm taking enough pills as is. It's hard. I'm going to keep trying with real food though


Bump on Jodi's - shrugging of HyperT is like shrugging of cancer...

What form of hyperthyroid do you suffer from? Graves? Ademona? 

Also - If you are that severely hyperthyroid (ie: weight loss etc) why/how can you do so much cardio without suffering from cardiac effects....?


And I thought you said a little while ago that your thyroid was normal??


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 30, 2004)

Jaim, I just wanted to say that your new pictures aren't promising.  You look like you have lost weight.  I think you desparately need to get off that cleansing crap diet that you were placed on.  Start eating a lot of cleans calories.  I mean A LOT.  If you need to eat 5K calories per day, then do it.


----------



## jaim91 (Dec 1, 2004)

I'm off the detox...the effects of the sugar withdrawl were too harsh to deal with daily. I am back on the diet that I was posting on "Jaim91'sdaily journal". It feels good to eat again. I just said hyperthyroid...but I didn't mean it as the malignant condition some people suffer from. I meant it as, "I got my thyroid checked by my Dr., and she told me it went at a very fast speed".


----------



## NeedFAT (Dec 1, 2004)

I just need to say thank you...  You posting your pics helped me in a way.  I am skinny also and need help looking bigger.  I think its great that everyone...( almost everyone) was honest in here.  And thats helps me out to.  I hope you get what you need , and keep working at it... Good Luck


----------



## Jodi (Dec 1, 2004)

jaim91 said:
			
		

> I'm off the detox...the effects of the sugar withdrawl were too harsh to deal with daily. I am back on the diet that I was posting on "Jaim91'sdaily journal". It feels good to eat again. I just said hyperthyroid...but I didn't mean it as the malignant condition some people suffer from. I meant it as, "I got my thyroid checked by my Dr., and she told me it went at a very fast speed".


If your doctor didn't put you on medicine after seeing you have hyperthyroidism then I think you are misunderstanding what your doctor said.  No doctor would just shrug off hyperthyroidism like that.  Most people that are hyper DO NOT have malignant noids.  What kind of blood work did the doctor do?  This doesn't sound right at all.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Dec 1, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> If your doctor didn't put you on medicine after seeing you have hyperthyroidism then I think you are misunderstanding what your doctor said.  No doctor would just shrug off hyperthyroidism like that.  Most people that are hyper DO NOT have malignant noids.  What kind of blood work did the doctor do?  This doesn't sound right at all.


Bump on this - the doctor would not just say 'your thyroid is really active' and leave it at that.

Which 'doctor' told you that your thyroid was 'overactive'? 

With blood tests, your thyroid levels (TSH, Free T4 and Free T3) are either in the NORMAL range or they are ABOVE NORMAL (which is ABNORMAL). They can not be 'HIGH' but 'NORMAL'.   And if they were 'abnormally high' then the doctor would have done something about it. 

They would want to find out what it was caused by (if your whole gland was overactive, if it was from an active nodule, if you have graves disease) and this would have involved more tests (maybe a scan, or an ultrasound). They would have also checked your heart, eyes and kidneys (as all of these can be damaged by hyperthyroidism).

Your doctor would have also told you not to exercise above a certain intensity - the heart damage/changes that can be caused by hyperthyroidism can cause your heart to do some whacky things whilst exercising and this can cause you to basically have a heart attack and die! NO doctor would have let you continue your exercise program with hyperthyroid symptoms. Not unless they wanted to loose their license!


----------



## Jodi (Dec 1, 2004)

Yeah, they would for sure have done a radioactive-iodine uptake test or a thyroid scan.  

Also you complain about being cold all the time.  Typically people with an overactive thyroid are sweating and constantly hot.  I really think have misunderstood your doctor.


----------



## MeLViN (Dec 1, 2004)

jaim91 said:
			
		

> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=1943
> 
> I work out about 5 days a week...eat about 2500 cals a day; junk food, protein, carbs, you name it. I think I'm an ectomorph. I've been training for about 3 years, but only hardcore for 1.5 years. I want to be a personal trainer when i grow up.
> 
> Any critiques on the pic? I'll take them as constructive critisisms, I swear.


I think that's the problem Jaim91, you wont grow by eating junk food. In order to grow, you have to eat more healthy food, more lean protein, more complex carb, and healthy fat. By the way, maybe you want to reduce your workout frequency to only 3-4 times a week with no cardio for a while.


----------



## jaim91 (Dec 1, 2004)

I am starting again. I was eating junk, then healthy, then detox and I'm back to healthy again to put the weight I lost on detox back on.


----------



## Jenny (Dec 1, 2004)

You didn't answer the questions Emma and Jodi posted. This could be really serious girl, you need to go to the bottom with this!


----------



## jaim91 (Dec 2, 2004)

I was told my thyroid is fast, but not abnormal. Fast is a continuum. It doesn't go "abnormally" fast. What I'm trying to say is that the general practitioner I am now seeing is a legitimate doctor. She's amazing and thorough. I trust her. She did not vocalize any concerns when she got the results of my thyroid checked. She said it was fast, which would account for my metabolism and everything else related, but it was nothin to be concerned about.


----------



## Jodi (Dec 2, 2004)

And we shall repeat again.  There is no such thing as abnormally fast.  It is either normal or overactive and if it's overactive then you need medication.


----------



## jaim91 (Dec 2, 2004)

I know you guys are knowledgable, but this woman has a phD. and has many letters after her name , and is reputable in Toronto. So while I don't think you're lying to me, and I understand that what you're saying makes sense, if this doctor does not think there is anything wrong with having an "overactive" thyroid, then neither do i.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Dec 2, 2004)

jaim91 said:
			
		

> So while I don't think you're lying to me, and I understand that what you're saying makes sense, if this doctor does not think there is anything wrong with having an "overactive" thyroid, then neither do i.



Then *you don't* have an overactive thyroid.


----------



## aggies1ut (Dec 2, 2004)

jaim91 said:
			
		

> I know you guys are knowledgable, but this woman has a phD. and has many letters after her name , and is reputable in Toronto. So while I don't think you're lying to me, and I understand that what you're saying makes sense, if this doctor does not think there is anything wrong with having an "overactive" thyroid, then neither do i.



Many letters after her name huh? Well is one of them an M.D.? And even more specifically, how about a specialist in endocrinology?

You know a lot of people can have degrees, but it doesn't mean much. Theory and practice are two different things.


----------



## JLB001 (Dec 2, 2004)

jaim91 said:
			
		

> I know you guys are knowledgable, but this woman has a phD. and has many letters after her name , and is reputable in Toronto. So while I don't think you're lying to me, and I understand that what you're saying makes sense, if this doctor does not think there is anything wrong with having an "overactive" thyroid, then neither do i.



Some doctors don't know shit, regardless of weither or not they have a phD or not.

GET ANOTHER OPINION!  Your health isn't something to screw around with just because you believe in the letters after someone's name.


----------



## Jodi (Dec 2, 2004)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Then *you don't* have an overactive thyroid.


Agreed!

There is no way ANY doctor in their right mind would EVER say an overactive thyroid is nothing to worry about.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Dec 2, 2004)

hey jaim, havent talked in a while...
Please listen to these ladies, get a second and even third opinion

It could be the problem with you not being able to gain weight, despite what you eat
If you dont get this fixed now then you could end up looking like J'bo when you get older....


----------



## jaim91 (Dec 3, 2004)

You guys are starting to make me really skeptical about my doctor, which isn't fair. She's great. I don't see any flaws in her...but I'm telling you, I saw the sheet where she got my bloodwork back, and she explained to me how it was on the higher side of normal.


----------



## JLB001 (Dec 3, 2004)

She might be great for stitching up a cut knee or flus/colds...but it doesn't sound like she knows jack about your thyroid.   If you have insurance or still live with your parents....then why not get another opinion?   I have doctors that I love, but when it comes to certain things, like the once a year girlie stuff we do, I certainly don't go to my General Practioner for that.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Dec 3, 2004)

jaim91 said:
			
		

> You guys are starting to make me really skeptical about my doctor, which isn't fair. She's great. I don't see any flaws in her...but I'm telling you, I saw the sheet where she got my bloodwork back, and she explained to me how it was on the higher side of normal.


 I am not skeptical about your doctor. I think that you misunderstood her.

If your blood work was NORMAL (even if you fell higher in the range) then you are fine. YOU ARE NOT HYPERTHYRIOD. You are not considered to have an overactive thyroid. 

There is a RANGE in which your hormone levels will liw. The exact values of what the normal range are will be depend on:
a. which hormone you are talking about - T3, T4 or TSH  
b. where you got it measured, as different labs have slightly different machines that will read slightly differently

Anyway, if your doctor said you are in the NORMAL RANGE (even if your values sit HIGHER in that bracket) then you are NOT, and I repeat YOU ARE NOT, considered hyperthyroid. Your thyroid is normal - It is not 'fast normal', it is not on the 'higher side of normal', it is completely NORMAL.

Why? Because that range is a statistic measurement - it is calculated so the NORMAL values of 95% of the population fall SOMEWHERE in that range (called a 95% confidence interval). So it doesn't matter if one person has a (mythical) TSH value of 10.4 whilst another has 9.6, if they both fall in the NORMAL range for that laboratory then they are BOTH NORMAL. Neither person would be considered to have abnormal values and it also does not mean that the person with the higher value will have a 'faster metabolism'. This number is an INDIVIDUAL reference - it is all about what is NORMAL for them!!

Also, as only 95% of the population is covered by this measurement it means that the NORMAL values of 5% of people who take the test will fall outside this range BUT they will be CLINICALLY NORMAL!! (ie: their normal numbers might be lower or higher than what is considered normal but they are normal for them). Because of this you also have to look to see if the person is experiencing clinical signs and symptoms. For HyperT these include things like sweating, trembling/shaking, weakness/fatigue, lack of concentration, heart palpitations/irregular heart beat (especially during exercise), alterations in hair growth, skin abnormalities, chest pains and shortness of breath, alterations in your periods, inability to sleep, weight loss... So if the persons values are above the normal range (usually it is only slightly) but they are not showing any of these signs then they are not considered hyperthyoid.

However, if a persons values fall IN the normal range and they do have some if these signs it does not mean they are 'hyperT'... You will notice that these signs are also signs seen in other diseases (for example: a lot of these signs are the same as anorexia or severe energy restriction - weakness, fatigue, inability to sleep, heart irregularities, skin and hair alterations, lack of period, trembling and weight loss!!) You have to take the entire picture into consideration - just because someone is skinny they are have these signs, it doesn't mean they are hyperT and you need to go looking for other causes...

So it is very variable and really, unless over a period of time a persons measurements of thyroid hormone INCREASE or they get a single measurement WELL ABOVE the normal range (usually in correlation with clincial signs) they are not considered to have clinical hyperthyroidism.


I am sure your GP can read a pathology report so I don't think there is anything to worry about. The values are probably NORMAL. Because if they were ABNORMAL (outside the normal reference range) she would have refered you to an endocrinologist (someone specialising in hormones and hormone producing organs) and you would be treated (radioactive iodine, surgery, medication etc etc).


----------



## jaim91 (Dec 3, 2004)

Wow...that cleared up a lot. Ok, so then the thyroid is not overactive...or it is and my doctor doesn't know diddly and i should get a second opinion. Because my mom trusts my doctor, and doesn't like the fact that I'm on this forum (shh...), I can't really ask for a second opinion or anything.


----------



## Jenny (Dec 4, 2004)

myCATpowerlifts said:
			
		

> If you dont get this fixed now then you could end up looking like J'bo when you get older....



What is that supposed to mean?


----------



## jaim91 (Dec 4, 2004)

Who is J'bo?


----------



## Jenny (Dec 4, 2004)

This is J'Bo http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/gallery/showgallery.php?cat=500&ppuser=1751


----------



## jaim91 (Dec 5, 2004)

j'bo looks very healthy...what's the problem?

side note: I am completely off the detox, but finding it hard to gain weight. Still balancing between the meals I was given by Emma-Leigh, and adding my own refined sugar snacks (not a lot).


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 5, 2004)

I think myCATpowerlifts is smoking crack.  I want J'bo's ass, and I want it now.

jaim, you can gain weight.  There is a simple formula to gain weight that cannot fail.  I have said it before, and I will say it again.  If you aren't gaining weight, then increase your calories, repeat.  It's that simple.


----------



## aggies1ut (Dec 5, 2004)

Mycat shouldn't be making derrogatory comments about how people look, unless he wants some coming his way.


----------



## jaim91 (Dec 6, 2004)

I don't want to get any beefs going on this thread guys...


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Dec 6, 2004)

She's hot, i know, but her new avi is ugly, she's very skinny and has a big forehead
(cromagnon like i say)
and she's stuckup...thats all


----------



## WilliamB (Dec 6, 2004)

I work with several surgeons/doctors in the operating room and some of them, and i stress _some_, seem like true morons, these guys aren't general practitioners either.  It never helps to get a second opinoin.  You only get one body, make it last.


----------



## jaim91 (Dec 7, 2004)

wow, i never thought of it like that. i will consider getting a second opinion. i mean, the blood results will be the same, but the interpretation might be different,


----------

